# I've filed for the Assessment in ACS



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi All,

Recently, I'd filed my application for the Assessment in ACS and currently the status has become "In Process". It is currently managed by Calista Rusly. Does anybody knows how she is in handling cases of assessment? Has anybody got her as an accessor during the ACS process? Kindly share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

All the best dude :clap2:


navendum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently, I'd filed my application for the Assessment in ACS and currently the status has become "In Process". It is currently managed by Calista Rusly. Does anybody knows how she is in handling cases of assessment? Has anybody got her as an accessor during the ACS process? Kindly share your experience.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

Just queries on the status when check on-line. When should it be 
"in-process", 
"to be allocated", 
"managed by", 
"with accessor"? 

Is there any sequence of the appearance of the status? 

Thanks.


----------



## syed2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

Five stages for ACS are as follows:
1. To be allocated : Waiting phase
2. In Process : With case officer
3. With an accessor : Almost done
4. Case finalized : Result sent by register post
5. Written off : Closed


----------



## vigneshg (Nov 18, 2010)

*hi Applied for ACS*

Hi,
This is vicky.. I have applied for ACS on27th October and my file is currently managed by calista rusly... its frustrating to see it is still in process... have anybody got positive assessment from calista???


----------



## vigneshg (Nov 18, 2010)

*Applied for ACS*



navendum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently, I'd filed my application for the Assessment in ACS and currently the status has become "In Process". It is currently managed by Calista Rusly. Does anybody knows how she is in handling cases of assessment? Has anybody got her as an accessor during the ACS process? Kindly share your experience.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
This is vicky.. I have applied for ACS on27th October and my file is currently managed by calista rusly... its frustrating to see it is still in process... have anybody got positive assessment from calista???


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

vigneshg said:


> Hi,
> This is vicky.. I have applied for ACS on27th October and my file is currently managed by calista rusly... its frustrating to see it is still in process... have anybody got positive assessment from calista???


Hey Guys,
I too applied for an ACS Skills assessment recently. Then I dispatched the documents via DHL Speed International. The DHL shipment tracking website shows that the documents have been delivered to the address in Sydney yesterday (and have been signed for by someone called Margo).
But I don't yet have any email acknowledgment from the ACS where they state that they received the documents.
How long does it take for them to send this acknowledgment once they get the documents? And should there be any status change like, "Documents Received" or something?

PS: My current status:

Given Name	XXXXXXX
Date Received	14-November-2010
Event Type	PASA
Status	To be allocated
Managed By	XXXXXXXX
Registered Post No


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi All,
What exactly is an ACS Acknowledgement?

As soon as I filed my application on line, I got an email with an application number, a link to track my application and a password to log into that web site.
Is this all we get? Do we get an acknowledgement for documents received?

Regards,
Zeiger


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi,

I see in this post that lots of people have applied for ACS very recently.

Could anyone of you please send the template/format to my email id

subbisriniATyahooDOTcom


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

ssrini said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see in this post that lots of people have applied for ACS very recently.
> 
> ...


There is no template/format for the application. There is a simple form and a lot of documents 
Browse through the forum to find out what you need. If there is any specific thing you need help in, let the forum know


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

zeiger said:


> There is no template/format for the application. There is a simple form and a lot of documents
> Browse through the forum to find out what you need. If there is any specific thing you need help in, let the forum know


I was referring to ACS RPL as I need to go through the RPL route and there is a format/template for RPL and looking forward for the same.

If you have one please forward it to me. Thanks.


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

ssrini said:


> I was referring to ACS RPL as I need to go through the RPL route and there is a format/template for RPL and looking forward for the same.
> 
> If you have one please forward it to me. Thanks.


Search for RPL in this forum and you will get a lot of information and sample templates. Also see the sticky post.
I have not done any RPL so I personally don't have any template.

Best of luck!


----------



## space_junk (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like I'm not alone in applying recently. I sent mine in online on the 20th and mailed my documents the same day. I hope I got it right. It took over a month just to get letters from my former employers/schools from Las Vegas to Boston. I Don't want to have to go through that again. Good luck all.


----------



## banujey (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi All,
I have applied for ACS assesment on 6th October and the status is still "In process".
When it will change to some other status?Fingers crossed.

Thanks,
Banu


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey guys,
I found this good website which can help us keep track of our assessment, visa application.
It also can be used to know realistically what the actual processing times are 

Try it out!


----------



## smelf1 (Jul 18, 2010)

I applied to the ACS in mid-late sept 2010 and got a positive result on the 2nd Nov for Systems Analyst. Seemed like a quick turn around i was expecting near the end of december - Jan


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

smelf1 said:


> I applied to the ACS in mid-late sept 2010 and got a positive result on the 2nd Nov for Systems Analyst. Seemed like a quick turn around i was expecting near the end of december - Jan


Thats good! Congratulations!
I hope mine comes soon too


----------



## sohc (Sep 9, 2010)

@smelf1
congratz that was fast I submitted my application for system analyst too October 13. Though still under process by calista rusly. Seems there are lots people here with my same situation. Hoping for the best. I've been to Sydney for 17 days and it's really a beautiful city. Good luck to all of us.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

banujey said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for ACS assesment on 6th October and the status is still "In process".
> When it will change to some other status?Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Hi Banu,

did you get your assessment done? Please share with us.

Thank you,
-Baljin


----------



## banujey (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Baljin,

Atlast my status has changed as "With Assesser" on 5th January 2011.
Waiting for the result as mentioned in the website "within 21 days".:ranger:

Thanks,
Banu


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

banujey said:


> Hi Baljin,
> 
> Atlast my status has changed as "With Assesser" on 5th January 2011.
> Waiting for the result as mentioned in the website "within 21 days".:ranger:
> ...


Cool,,,JIT ...One day before it completes 12 weeks?Good luck to you for a positive assessment letter.
Would you please share your skills, exp and ANZSCO code you applied for?

Thanks,
-Baljin


----------



## banujey (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Baljinsi,

I have 4+ years of experience in Java/J2ee and have applied to assess the skill under "Software Engineer".Hope to get the same and positive result.

Thanks,
Banu


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

vigneshg said:


> Hi,
> This is vicky.. I have applied for ACS on27th October and my file is currently managed by calista rusly... its frustrating to see it is still in process... have anybody got positive assessment from calista???


vickey it takes around 1 and a half months or more in status "In process". Have patience


----------



## saptakk (Jul 22, 2010)

*Waiting...*

Have applied it on 7th Dec., Then they asked for the documents. There was delay from my agent and finally got submitted on 22nd Feb. From then still status is "In Process". I am really worried....


----------



## shakil.ahmed (Apr 24, 2011)

I have applied for ACS on 11-Jan-2011 still waiting with the status in progress... May i wait or send an email for the updated status....


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

shakil.ahmed said:


> I have applied for ACS on 11-Jan-2011 still waiting with the status in progress... May i wait or send an email for the updated status....


Well, the maximum time is 3 months, and in your case it has exceeded so you should give them a call now or do email them


----------



## saptakk (Jul 22, 2010)

adeelijaz49 said:


> Well, the maximum time is 3 months, and in your case it has exceeded so you should give them a call now or do email them


Hey Shakil, I have filed it through one of the agents. How to contact them? Is it only through agent? Is thre any other way?


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

saptakk said:


> Hey Shakil, I have filed it through one of the agents. How to contact them? Is it only through agent? Is thre any other way?


Ask your agent about your ACS reference number.


----------

